# Force 22 rear shifting issue



## mopartodd (Dec 1, 2010)

I recently put Force 22 on my CX bike...mainly for the hydraulic disc braking. The issue I'm having and can't seem to figure out is an occasional issue going into the third lowest geared cog and only that one. It can happen shifting up or down to that gear. Sometimes it goes into gear but rattles like it's not completely settled in, or it jumps from the third to the second cog and back. Adjusting the cable tension doesn't seem to help and causes overall shifting across gears to deteriorate. 

I've changed the cable and housing, checked for cable rub or binding, aligned the hanger, changed the hanger and double checked the set-up following Sram videos for Sram 22 installations.

I'm at a loss. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I'm thinking it must be a defect with the shifter.

Thanks


----------



## mopartodd (Dec 1, 2010)

For anyone who may have read the thread and have similar issues, it was the shifter. The new shifter set-up easily and works perfectly.


----------

